# TTRS Grille on TT S-line (photo)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an interesting shot.... one of the first S-line owners to fit the new hexagonal and bar-less TTRS grilles. Nice to see it's a straightforward fitment.
Found via Audiblog.
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=19736


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line ([email protected])*

I'm not sure being able to see the horizontal cross-member through the mesh is a good look - I wonder if spraying it flat black before mounting the grill would help. For comparisons sake, I've posted a picture of my 2009 S-Line with a similar, but different, blacked-out look using a flat-black painted OSIR grille. Here the cross-bar is part of the design. 
For those of you who miss the Audi rings, North American Mororsports sells chrome (plastic) Audi Rings from Oettinger of the correct size for $22.00 (part number OTOE443853605) that bolt right on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line (TT412GO)*

I don't particularly mind the bar behind the mesh.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line ([email protected])*

thats me
its not just plug and play
and still need to do some work 
because don't like the foam behind
need to fix that first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line (Golf-classic)*

Thanks for the note. It didn't pop right in? Did you need to cut or shave to make it fit?


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

If you want the look of an TT-RS just buy the RS. Retrofitting to be a look-alike with half ass fittment is not the way to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*

Easier said than done. We've not yet confirmed that the car will be sold in America.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

now with the nr-plate 
much better








i'm from Belgium not Austria , thats for fun only










_Modified by Golf-classic at 10:20 AM 9/1/2009_


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_now with the nr-plate 
much better








i'm from Belgium not Austria , thats for fun only









_Modified by Golf-classic at 10:20 AM 9/1/2009_

LOOKS GOOD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (353S)*

That does look hot.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

verry nce its grown on me since my last comment!


----------



## Zoso_A4 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line ([email protected])*

Here's another one in NC. Fitment is less than easy, and involves cutting/shaving in order to get everything on right. It took a significant level of effort but was definitely worth it in my opinion.

















No I'm not the owner of said car, just friends with the guy who is. We put that grill on together a week or so ago.


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line (Zoso_A4)*

Shane, thanks for posting pic's of the ride. I reallly appreciate your help in getting this thing on. 
Folks, this thing looks even better in person. It really give the car a more agressive appearance. You'll need to slightly modify the grille (cut off 4 tabs) and the bumper (cut off the center bumber piece and fit it to the actual crash bumper). Just grab the dremel, take a deep breath and do it. The end result is well worth it. 
Order the grill from Alex @ Europrice. It took a hell of a lot longer than either of us though it would to come in, but Alex provided first rate customer service and I'll definitely order from him again.
By the way, the purple house next door...husband goes to Iraq for a year...wife paints the house purple w/ pink shutters...wtf?
Happy motoring,
John


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line (2Volkswagens)*

Looks great guys. I like it without the plate personally. Very aggressive.


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (TT412GO)*

giovanni0330, 
You are absolutely correct, I posted pics of my car on a public forum and you have every right to comment. Perhaps what turns folks off is the way in which you express your opinion. 
I actually agree that the car looked unfinished. I had just ordered the mesh for the fogs the Friday before and it didn't come in until the following Thursday. Last Saturday, I added the mesh and painted the fog surrounds and mesh to match the grille. You may have missed my follow up thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4553419
As for trying to make my car look like something it's not, that's not my intention. I enjoy the car for what it is and am pleased with it. Heck, I couldn't even get a TT RS if I wanted one as I'm sure for the cost to Federalize, I could have a Veyron. The thing I have always liked about the VW/Audi crowd is that they enjoy tastefully (mostly) modding their cars. While I do not like all of the things I see on this and other sites, I do appreciate that folks express themselves through their cars. It also helps me because the interest builds a strong aftermarket. 
As for your last comment regarding the internet and identity...something. I have no idea as to what that means and has nothing to do with a TT RS grille. It must have been directed at someone else.
By the way, I love Dolphin Grey, had that color on my B7 A4. I bet you car is sweet.
Regards,
John


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Volkswagens* »_giovanni0330, 
You are absolutely correct, I posted pics of my car on a public forum and you have every right to comment. Perhaps what turns folks off is the way in which you express your opinion. 
I actually agree that the car looked unfinished. I had just ordered the mesh for the fogs the Friday before and it didn't come in until the following Thursday. Last Saturday, I added the mesh and painted the fog surrounds and mesh to match the grille. You may have missed my follow up thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4553419
As for trying to make my car look like something it's not, that's not my intention. I enjoy the car for what it is and am pleased with it. Heck, I couldn't even get a TT RS if I wanted one as I'm sure for the cost to Federalize, I could have a Veyron. The thing I have always liked about the VW/Audi crowd is that they enjoy tastefully (mostly) modding their cars. While I do not like all of the things I see on this and other sites, I do appreciate that folks express themselves through their cars. It also helps me because the interest builds a strong aftermarket. 
As for your last comment regarding the internet and identity...something. I have no idea as to what that means and has nothing to do with a TT RS grille. It must have been directed at someone else.
By the way, I love Dolphin Grey, had that color on my B7 A4. I bet you car is sweet.
Regards,
John


P.s., stop being a d-bag.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
I'm in Bergen County next month around the 7th for our NYC reception. We should meet up, i'd like to see how the car is coming along.
BTW, you're right about that little newb. I wouldn't let anyone talk to me like that in person, or i'd regulate. He's hiding behind his monitor and I have a feeling he's a complete pVssy in real life, so F him.....Good call.

yea we should def meet up! brought your car along or left it back in Cali? either way PM, ill introduce you to a couple of some audi buddies.


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

Hey Zoso_A4
Nice job you and your friend did. Car looks nice. In the end its your car you do what you like. You the one that is putting your hard earn money into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (BBlack)*

Lets try this again without the argument festival, ok?
-Tim


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

Tim-
Thank you for the PM. BTW, my apologies to the OP for assisting in this thread getting sidetracked. Back on topic......


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Does anyone have the part number of the TT-RS grille?


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

contact OEM Plus - they will set you up - better to get the real parts from them and make your car look right then to half ass it. A qualtiy car deserves quality upgrades rather than makeshift ones. Congratulations on a good decision to pursue a qualtiy upgrade option rather than a makeshift one.


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*

Serrari,
I'll go out to my storage today to pull a part # off the box and will post up what I find.

Giovanni, 
You do realize that the grille I installed is a factory piece, yes? Serrari asked for the RS grille # and you congratulated him choosing a "quality option". Ordering the piece from OEM Plus would result in receiving the same item I ordered from Europrice. The same "halfass'd" OEM Audi product I purchased. 
Where's your dog in this hunt? Why are you so spun up about this? Did you choose to modify your car using other parts and believe it's a better option? Are you a homer for OEM Plus? Are you just a jerk? 
I get it that some folks just like to be contrary. Typically, once they're figured out, their input is disregarded. I've looked as some of your past posts and see that in almost everyone of them, you are attacking someone or some idea. Not just offering a counter opinion, but actually attacking them, why? 
Where are your write up's of mods? Your review of products? Heck, where are the pics of your car? What positive impact have you made on this community?

Regards,
John


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (2Volkswagens)*

2V-
Did you guys shoot pics while doing this upgrade? It would be cool to see what exactly is involved in making this happen.
J


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

iMod,
Zoso did get a few and I'll ask him to post up. The most difficult part was when the grille did not fit flush and we made the decision to cut the center bar away from the bumper and attach it separately to the crash foam. Remember, that piece is body color. So, unless it's black, you may wish to paint it to match the grille and make it less noticeable. It became evident at that point that the euro cars must be different in some way (indented/deleted foam?). All told, there are about 18 screws involved in removing the entire thing. That's counting the under tray. 
Again, I'll see if he can post up some more detailed pics.
Regards,
John


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (2Volkswagens)*

Serrari,
Apologies, but the box did not show the grille p/n.
Regards,
John


----------



## loadedGOLF R (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TTRS Grille on TT S-line ([email protected])*

sick


----------

